# How much is your HELMET worth



## MonkeyTrail (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok i have been lookin just to get an idea on prices but really $300 helmet is that much better say from walmart $15. what makes $300 helmet better? dont all need to be i guess aproved or certified by the i dont know a general standard or agency. 

lookin for a Trail helmet
what is are some good helmets say under 100?


thx


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

A 300 dollar helmet wont protect you more or less than a 15 dollar helmet, unless its full face. Helmets are made to a goverment standard so they can all take the same amount of crash damage and protect your head the same. Higher priced helmets are simply just lighter and vent better.

I ride a K Mart Schwinn helmet, with no problems cost me literally 16 dollars.


----------



## jaysen (Dec 23, 2009)

Giro Xen, Fox Flux are two that come to mind... Both in the Sub $100

By no means am I an expert, but the main difference you'll notice with $20 helmets and the more expensive is actual "coverage" - with the two above they have more rear coverage for your dome while the others just protect the top and partial sides.

Also, although there are minimum requirements for a helmet to be certified by the governing agencies, its the more expensive ones that usually put more material, R&D, quality, etc... to provide a higher than minimum product. 

I personally use a Giro Xen, and I love it... haven't tried any of the other higher end helmets but I have tried the wally world "Schwinn". After riding for 2 months, I don't see how anyone would trust a Schwinn on anything semi-technical


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

main differences are weight and fit....

and +1 on the giro xen...love mine....


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Giro Xen, Fox Flux are two that come to mind... Both in the Sub $100
> 
> By no means am I an expert, but the main difference you'll notice with $20 helmets and the more expensive is actual "coverage" - with the two above they have more rear coverage for your dome while the others just protect the top and partial sides.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. The best helmet manufacturers usually go above and beyond.

Also, design plays a huge roll in the cost. Comfort of fit, quality of fit (which impacts the helmets effectiveness), as well as ventilation and weight. High-end helmet companies make helmets with more vents (which cool your head more on those hot days and make the ride more comfortable) that weigh less and are stronger than a $15 walmart helmet.

There's a lot of difference.

My helmet is about worth about $75-80.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

CHUM said:


> main differences are weight and fit....
> 
> and +1 on the giro xen...love mine....


Yeh, totally agree


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Just picked up a Bell Delirium for about $40 at PB...I like it so far. I have had a xen too and thought it was a good helmet/system. I did not care for the specialized I cracked before the Bell though.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

MonkeyTrail said:


> Ok i have been lookin just to get an idea on prices but really $300 helmet is that much better say from walmart $15. what makes $300 helmet better? dont all need to be i guess aproved or certified by the i dont know a general standard or agency.
> 
> lookin for a Trail helmet
> what is are some good helmets say under 100?
> ...


The three most important factors are:
1. Fit
2. Fit
and 3. Fit

If the helmet requires the use of a head clamping device to be secure it does NOT fit.

Then look for good coverage of your head. Many of the more expensive helmets have less coverage to decrease weight and increase ventilation.

Price is much less important.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a Giro Phase from REI for $75. It fit me well, and I have a large dome! Really, you want to find something that is comfy.


----------



## MonkeyTrail (Oct 1, 2008)

i guess i need to go to lbs and get measure for a helmet. dont want to spend a lot also dont mind buying a older model to save some cash.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

shiggy said:


> The three most important factors are:
> 1. Fit
> 2. Fit
> and 3. Fit
> ...


Congrats the only really good advice.

Forget price, make your helmet fit.
A well fitting $30 helmet will offer more protection that a poorly fitting $300 helmet.

I would love a Met parachute, but it doesn't fit.
Giro helmets fit me, so I wear giro.

I have headbutted a tree at 20mph, hit it hard enough to flip around the tree.
Didn't even hurt, helmet destroyed, brain unharmed.

Shiggy's advice was more to the point, the ONLY important thing is FIT.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

CaveGiant said:


> Shiggy's advice was more to the point, the ONLY important thing is FIT.


The protection it provides is the most important thing, fit is most definitely second.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> The protection it provides is the most important thing, fit is most definitely second.


If it does not fit properly the protection level the helmet provides is reduced , so I humbly suggest that fit is the most important component .


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MonkeyTrail said:


> i guess i need to go to lbs and get measure for a helmet. dont want to spend a lot also dont mind buying a older model to save some cash.


One last point after you get a helmet that fits well....

Don't ride as though the helmet is gonna save your life...

I have two helmets one for winter and one for summer....

Can't remember what I paid for either one five years ago, they both fit real nice though.


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

I just got a new Giro off of pricepoint and they have a good helmet sizing chart and my new helmet feels great. I got a 2009 version and saved some money over the 2010 model.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

My helmet is worth $38 CAD.

The more expensive helmets are lighter, have more vents, and hence use less material. It takes more engineering costs to make a helmet meet the required safety standards with so little material, hence the helmets cost more. Sometimes the more expensive helmets look cooler too.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

My helmet is Priceless...........because when it actually needs to do it's job, it's there!!!

BTW I ride a Giro Hex and a older Troxel TLD (Troy Lee Designs)


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> A 300 dollar helmet wont protect you more or less than a 15 dollar helmet, unless its full face. Helmets are made to a government standard so they can all take the same amount of crash damage and protect your head the same. Higher priced helmets are simply just lighter and vent better.
> 
> I ride a K Mart Schwinn helmet, with no problems cost me literally 16 dollars.


I agree with you 100% but today MOST want brand name so they are willing (without thinking) to pay a lot for it. It's like some people on here buy expensive bikes that only get used one hour a day on sidewalks.    

I read some of the other replies and when people have weight issues with a helmet then something is wrong.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Dremer03 said:


> The protection it provides is the most important thing, fit is most definitely second.


If the helmet does not fit properly, it can not protect the head well. Been there, got the concussion.

Fit _*IS*_ #1 as all helmets on the market provide at least reasonable impact absorption as required by law.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

ae111black said:


> My helmet is Priceless...........because when it actually needs to do it's job, it's there!!!
> 
> BTW I ride a Giro Hex and a older Troxel TLD (Troy Lee Designs)


I also use the Hex. Fits perfectly and provides good coverage.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

mtbGreg said:


> that weigh less and are stronger than a $15 walmart helmet.
> 
> There's a lot of difference.


Here you go. From Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute

http://www.bhsi.org/testbycost.htm

_"Summary: We submitted samples of six helmet models to a leading U.S. test lab: three in the $150+ range and three under $20. The impact test results were *virtually identical.* There were very few differences in performance among the helmets. Our conclusion: when you pay more for a helmet you may get an easier fit, more vents and snazzier graphics. But the basic impact protection of the cheap helmets we tested equaled the expensive ones."_


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I hate to sound ignorant, but how do you know if the helmet fits right? Is it if the straps inside the helmet are able to snug on your noggin or is it if the shell wobbles or not regardless of how tight the straps are? I bought a new helmet last week and wonder if I bought the wrong one.


----------



## MonkeyTrail (Oct 1, 2008)

giro xen looks nice and i see it get a lot of good reviews. I dont think i need one of those motocycle helmets yet lol. Any other good helmets i can look at?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Another happy with his xen....

last one was priceless.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

MonkeyTrail said:


> Ok i have been lookin just to get an idea on prices but really $300 helmet is that much better say from walmart $15. what makes $300 helmet better? dont all need to be i guess aproved or certified by the i dont know a general standard or agency.
> 
> lookin for a Trail helmet
> what is are some good helmets say under 100?
> ...


As others mentioned, fit is very important.

Another consideration, though, is do not spend so much that you are going to continue to use it (to get your money's worth) after it has taken a bad impact or some other damage. In other words, buy a helmet cheap enough that you can consider it "disposable" one it has served its purpose.

My last helmet was about $50 (discounted down from 80 or so).

What is a good helmet under $100....? Whatever helmet you will wear every time you ride. Bell, Giro, etc, can be found for good discounts online (and most helmet companies carry several lines from less expensive to more expensive, with more expensive not always being better). But maybe buy from a shop at least once so you can try helmets on and check the fit before buying (online shopping is a pain if you have to return stuff for fit).

What really makes the $300 helmet more expensive? In many cases, the marketing. Although you may get lighter weight, better adjustability, or better ventilation.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Here you go. From Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute
> 
> http://www.bhsi.org/testbycost.htm
> 
> _"Summary: We submitted samples of six helmet models to a leading U.S. test lab: three in the $150+ range and three under $20. The impact test results were *virtually identical.* There were very few differences in performance among the helmets. Our conclusion: when you pay more for a helmet you may get an easier fit, more vents and snazzier graphics. But the basic impact protection of the cheap helmets we tested equaled the expensive ones."_


This test is not complete and is misleading , Here is the complete test : www.helmets.org/testing.htm -


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> This test is not complete and is misleading , Here is the complete test : www.helmets.org/testing.htm -


That link shows the procedure. Any links to tests that showcase expensive helmets' superiority over cheapo walmart Bells?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> That link shows the procedure. Any links to tests that showcase expensive helmets' superiority over cheapo walmart Bells?


I am not trying to make any claims , just pointing out that the test procedure is not complete , therefore it is flawed science . Draw your own conclusions , its your head .

EDIT : Theres and old saying in the motorsports world " if you have a five dollar head , wear a five dollar helmet "


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Besides checking out the Bell and Giro you might want to take a peak at Trek helmets. Good bang for the buck, comfy for myself anyways and a 1 year crash protection warranty.
Just make sure the helmet you get has a decent suspension and a great fit.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I am not trying to make any claims , just pointing out that the test procedure is not complete , therefore it is flawed science . Draw your own conclusions , its your head .


I already made my choice. Rockin a Hex. Thanks for caring about my head though.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:



> I am not trying to make any claims , just pointing out that the test procedure is not complete , therefore it is flawed science . Draw your own conclusions , its your head .


Unless your a professional bicycle helmet tester how would you know that it is flawed?

The results are the results, if someone has the equipment to test helmets I will submit my 16 dollar undamaged Schwinn helmet to the test.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

bdundee said:


> Besides checking out the Bell and Giro you might want to take a peak at Trek helmets. Good bang for the buck, comfy for myself anyways and a 1 year crash protection warranty.
> Just make sure the helmet you get has a decent suspension and a great fit.


Got a Trek helmet too. They have a pretty nice lineup.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Unless your a professional bicycle helmet tester how would you know that it is flawed?
> 
> The results are the results, if someone has the equipment to test helmets I will submit my 16 dollar undamaged Schwinn helmet to the test.


:bluefrown: 
I know that it is flawed because they did not complete all of the standardized tests . If the testing is incomplete the results are skewed , therefore it is flawed . :madman:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i paid 50 for my fox flux i love going out of business sales especially when its a store i hate.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> :bluefrown:
> I know that it is flawed because they did not complete all of the standardized tests . If the testing is incomplete the results are skewed , therefore it is flawed . :madman:


"The lab performed normal *CPSC* testing on each model"

"The *CPSC* standard is a legal requirement for any helmet manufactured for the US market."

Looks like they ran the same standardized CPSC requirement testing aside from the batch number and extreme temperatures.

If you have any expertise or links to contradict these results, please feel free to present them. Otherwise, you claiming the test is flawed is basically not true.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Similar to the quote provided above, I assume that more expensive helmets are lighter weight and designed to maximize air flow through the vents. I wear a $50 Giro Rift.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> "The lab performed normal *CPSC* testing on each model"
> 
> "The *CPSC* standard is a legal requirement for any helmet manufactured for the US market."
> 
> ...


No they did not perform all of the tests , quoted from your link .

" and they tested at ambient temperatures, eliminating the high temperature, low temperature and wet tests. That represents a very high percentage of real-world impacts".


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

tree fiddy


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> No they did not perform all of the tests , quoted from your link .
> 
> " and they tested at ambient temperatures, eliminating the high temperature, low temperature and wet tests. That represents a very high percentage of real-world impacts".


What results did you get when you did your own testing?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> What results did you get when you did your own testing?


WTF , I was just pointing out some flawed testing , I dont care what helmet you wear , I dont want people to be misled , especially about something as important as a crash helmet .


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

make a statement ...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

Giro Havoc, $60 at LBS. It has more vents than the white 1 gallon bucket, but lacks the wow factor of the pumpkin.


----------



## timberstone (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the Bell Volt. Paid $155 for it. I love it. What sold me on it was the fit. I had a below $100 helmet on and was going to go to that when the LBS guy said I had to try this on. Without knowing the price I tried it on and it fit much better and I said I will take it. If your helmet isn't comfortable you won't wear it and then what good is it?


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*what ludacris said about helmets...*

_"Tallywhacker is a rock hard stormtrooper with a purple helmet, made for crushing pink cookies"_-luda


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Lawson Raider said:


> I hate to sound ignorant, but how do you know if the helmet fits right? Is it if the straps inside the helmet are able to snug on your noggin or is it if the shell wobbles or not regardless of how tight the straps are? I bought a new helmet last week and wonder if I bought the wrong one.


The shell should not wobble at all. The helmet needs to be snug around your head to be effective. If it moves or wobbles, it will likely be displaced in a crash, rather than absorb the forces of impact. With the helmet on properly, move your head in every direction, the helmet should not slip. It you turn the helmet, it should be snug enough to turn your head with it, without any extra play.

I don't like the "one size fits all" approach with the ratcheting strap around the back of your head. I think this encourages poor fit. While it may technically be possible to get a perfect fit which is why the helmet meets the CPSC standards, I've seen too many people adjust the straps for comfort rather than fit. Big mistake.


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bell $20 from Costco. don't mean to thread crap but how often do you replace your helmet?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

bRyAZSig228 said:


> Bell $20 from Costco. don't mean to thread crap but how often do you replace your helmet?


When it breaks, or when it takes a few good whacks.

This is one bit of advice that I admit is not the most smart on my part. Helmets are designed for 1 impact. I don't have x-rays eyes, so I have no means of knowing if there is any compromise to the foam insides. It is calculated risk I take on myself.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I replace every two to three years or after a serious impact .


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

Giro Phase i have this one got it for $45 retails for $75 check out jenson usa they mite still have some at that price


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks emtnate and AZ.MTNS i was thinking impact or not replace it anyway after a certain time just like a hard hat i wear every freaking day in AZ summer need to replace every 3 years.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

Both of my motorcycle helmets are around the $700 mark, but I can't justify spending more than $50 on a mountainbike helmet. The terrain around Houston might have something to do with that though. If I were doing crazy downhill runs I'm sure I'd spend more


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Neither of my helmets cost me more than $40. Giro Hex, and a Bell full-face. Both were close-outs form a previous year.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> ....I read some of the other replies and when people have weight issues with a helmet then something is wrong.


it makes a difference during loooong rides....srsly.....


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

bRyAZSig228 said:


> thanks emtnate and AZ.MTNS i was thinking impact or not replace it anyway after a certain time just like a hard hat i wear every freaking day in AZ summer need to replace every 3 years.


I've heard people say the UV from the sun can be bad. Here in Indiana, we ride mostly in the shade and I've never had a helmet survive more than a couple of seasons without too many impacts.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

A $300 helmet will make you irresistible to the ladies and get you laid. Titanium springs and carbon fibre components will help with that as well.


Seriously though, purchase whatever helmet fits best. That is the #1 criteria in my books. For my noggin currently a Giro Remedy (regular or CF) fit best in the full face category (few hundred bucks?) and the Giro E2 for my xc ( hundred bucks?). Am going to be trying a TLD D3 soon though for a new FF........


----------



## sps3a (Feb 1, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I already made my choice. Rockin a Hex. Thanks for caring about my head though.


Me Too!! Been used about 7 times now and it's great!! Sweet style, lot's of coverage, and a good price. SOLD.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

The theory behind the fit is your head must impact at the same time as the helmet.
This means it must be touching.
a slight gap means your head will hit the helmet after it has stopped, this negates most of the prtection of collapsable foam as your head is too soft and round to crush the helmet. If your head is touching at time of impact that will force the offending rock into the helmet, destryoing it, but saving you.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

I consider $50 to be a good price point for a helmet. I got a new '08 model Giro Animas for 55 at a swap meet recently, original retail was $120. 

It feels sooo much nicer than my old $50 retail Spec helmet. I'm keeping both though. Currently leaving the pads out of the old Spec to leave room for a skull cap underneath for cold. Going to use the Giro once it warms up again. It has some seriously great venting. 

I can tell the quality difference but I still wouldn't have paid full price for it. I figure they are intended to end up broken on impact instead of your skull, if and when you need them to do the job. I'll get a quality one but not go crazy with a $300 one when I know that if I ever need it for its purpose then I'm going to end up replacing it.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

You guys have been harping on fit a lot (rightly so), but even more important is wearing your helmet correctly. This means snug enough so that your helmet won't get pulled back on your head and lay bare your juicy cranium during a fall, but not so tight as to inhibit breathing or cause headaches. So don't emulate those skaters with the straps of their Pro-Tecs dangling down to their sternums.


----------



## Dankie (Feb 2, 2010)

Zoke2 said:


> make a statement ...


Is that statement "I can shovel snow with my bike helmet in the winter"


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

My helmet is worth a helluva lot more than it cost if it is put to the test.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> My helmet is worth a helluva lot more than it cost if it is put to the test.


Yep , its ironic that guys will spend 4000.00 on a bike , and then complain and cheap out on a helmet .


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My helmet was $100. I bought it on year-end sale - originally was $200 I think. Specialized Decibel. Me likey.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I run a Giro Phase. They run for $75.

I do not like crappy walmart helmets. They fit bad and are big and bulky in comparison to the better ones. They are not as comfortable as well as others have pointed out. If you look, you can see the fit and finish is also much better on the more expensive ones. The plastic is molded with the foam and not taped on like cheapo helmets... Just IMO

-Brett


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I replace every two to three years or after a serious impact .


Er, so my old Bell Avalanche that is dated to...1998...should probably just be tossed?

(I just got a Giro, so its ok to throw the Bell away. The giro fits so much better!)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bilirubin said:


> Er, so my old Bell Avalanche that is dated to...1998...should probably just be tossed?
> 
> (I just got a Giro, so its ok to throw the Bell away. The giro fits so much better!)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

shiggy said:


> The three most important factors are:
> 1. Fit
> 2. Fit
> and 3. Fit


... and the helmet that fits me might be a real pain in the head for you. If putting the helmet on hurts, how eager are you to do it?

Protection is _almost_ a given, as a helmet has to comply with an applicable standard.
Some ventilation is usually a welcome feature.

On some really cheap helmets, the straps and cosmetic features look like they might not last long in frequent use.

My helmets have cost around $100 each, but I usually have to try several brands and models to find one I can wear.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

And don't hesitate to try on something different once in a while...I wore Giros for years, as I knew they fit me better then Bells. Then I put on a Fox Flux & it was like it was molded for my head!


----------



## Red_Bellied (Feb 2, 2010)

Just ask yourself how much is your head/skull/brain worth? It bothers me to no end, in both bicycles & motorcycles, when someone is willing to pay top dollar for a bike, and go cheap on the helmet. Get a good helmet, and wear it.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

i use the bell variant. lots of back o' the head protection, good sweat pads, lots of air and light. $90.00 and worth every penny.


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

Just got a Hex myself. I was rockin' a Bell Influx for the past 10 years or so. It was a great helmet, but I felt like I was due for a new lid. I'm happy with it so far. The ventilation seems awesome.


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

I must have gone through every helmet at one LBS and Sports Authority and felt the most comfortable in some Giro that was about $35.


----------



## cummins_powered (Mar 5, 2010)

I noticed quite a few people saying they had some older helmets, i dont have a lot of firsthand experience with cycling helmets but...

i horseback ride, and helmets are always replaced after one fall on the helmet or after about 3 years. sweat and UV rays breakdown the foam and shell. last thing i need to do is take a header of the back of a horse and have a helmet thats compromised. (and believe me, at 300+ bucks a pop its not ideal, but id rather be safe than have brain damage).

i would think the same goes for the bike helmet.


----------



## 530_singletrack (Mar 5, 2010)

you cant really be as broad is just cheap vs expensive helmets. because there are cheap helmets that have all the same features and shape and melon coverage as some of the more expensive ones. on a bike helmet i would say that it should be real easy to just use your discretion and visually look over a helmet and decide its quality, if its good enough to protect your dome. for the most part anyway, since bike helmets are really simple and are just dense foam with a thin plastic layer. because a bike helmet is really mostly foam i would never pay more than maby $50 for a helmet. now a full face is a different story though


----------



## quikflip27 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a Schwinn helmet from Wally world. Cost me $16, chose it because it fit much better than the other Bell offerings I've tried on. Last week it got put to work and saved my noggin coming down this:








There is a large boulder to the left of the upper drop (covered by brush in pic). I OTB'd and took the impact with the front of the helmet. Helmet didn't crack but did flatten a bit. $16 and Schwinn works for me


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

quikflip27 said:


> I have a Schwinn helmet from Wally world. Cost me $16, chose it because it fit much better than the other Bell offerings I've tried on. Last week it got put to work and saved my noggin coming down this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here I have a $23 Schwinn from Target, 2 days ago I had a hard fall coming downhill went over handlebars landed by some rocks landed with my shoulder then my the top of my head i heard cracking , but after inspecting my ass for broken pieces, all good there just bruises and, then check my bike then my helmet and my $23 Schwinn did a great job protecting my Melon head, and the helmet is NOT HEAVY either , don't see myself spending over $50 for a helmet because don't have that kind of money for it . but that is just me.


----------

